# Been out of the loop a long time, busy with my band, check us out!!



## lust4sound (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey guys, been a long time since I've posted here, actually stopped in to get some advice on a new install, noticed this section, been playing in a Nu Metal band, so here goes... 

They might Be Zombies Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos 

THEY MIGHT BE ZOMBIES - YouTube 

If you like what you hear, there's more coming, a brand new 3 song EP, music video as well as major label interest.. Please show support!! -E


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

I also have a "band" of one. I am just a bedroom recording artists and here are a couple of my originals:

https://soundcloud.com/gerbilexhibition

Nothing extraordinary but they are mine!


----------

